

Narratives over Numbers - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/04/narratives-over-numbers.html

======
jasonlbaptiste
Here's one slide we've been using in Cloudomatic presentations (investor
pitches or just normal event talks) to tell help tell the narrative of where
the market is going: <http://imgur.com/XyHoC>

~~~
patio11
I'd disagree with "desktop software is dead", but I'd sound more credible
disagreeing if "A/B test: remove desktop software -> sales increase??" wasn't
on my list of things to do this week.

